# Ventrilo Help!!!!!!



## teutoniswolf

Hello, I have been trying to use my ventrilo client (free one) for months now and it will not work in game while I am playing Battlefield 2142. I have all my necessary firewall ports open for incoming and outgoing along with inbound and outbound allowed. I have tried trouble shooting but nothing has worked. Can someone please help me I know it seems stupid but is there any step by step that I can use as there is none on their site?
Any help would be extremely appreciated.
Thank you so much!

Danny


----------



## Jowkwondo

Try setting a push to talk button like scroll lock or something. it can be any key you want. And also turn down the volume in the game so you can heard each other.

The same thing happens to me when i play certain games, i have to turn on a push to talk button.


----------



## teutoniswolf

But it also wont even let me join the server it gives me the message i have attached. Thank you so much I will try everything in the last post thank you so much!


----------



## Jowkwondo

Make sure you have all the right settings for the server you are trying to access. Ex. server location, then the right port number.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Yes. Check that you have all the settings, also make sure that you have not written anything in where it needs to be left blank.

This is my Ventrilo guide to help set up microphones:

I have just made a little guide to help anyone who has bad cutting out or can hear people not clearly. Feel free to add a post to say anything I have missed, it is just a basic setup. 

RED = Push to talk.

BLUE = Voice Activation.

1. [OPTIONAL] Set up microphone by going into MSN, Tools > 'Audio and Video setup...'
2. [OPTIONAL] Select your desired speaker volume, then click Next.
3. [OPTIONAL] Now, without speaking (it is best to put your microphone down on the desk), put the microphone volume up to up to max, then click Next (you will have to do this every time you want to start on Ventrilo, you speaker settings will remain the same, but the microphone volume always seems to go down to default).
4. [OPTIONAL] Click Finish, and exit MSN.
5. Open Ventrilo and click Setup.
6. At the top left hand corner you should have the following boxes ticked:
'Enable outgoing voice communications.'
'Use push-to-talk hotkey.'
7. Now, below all the tick boxes should be a box called 'hotkey', in the box type the letter or button you want to talk with.
8. Adjust your inbound if people are too quiet or too loud. Adjust your outbound if people think you are too loud or quiet.
9. Press and hold the button down and chat away!

1. [OPTIONAL] Set up microphone by going into MSN, Tools > 'Audio and Video setup...'
2. [OPTIONAL] Select your desired speaker volume, then click Next.
3. [OPTIONAL] Now, without speaking (it is best to put your microphone down on the desk), put the microphone volume up to up to max, then click Next (you will have to do this every time you want to start on Ventrilo, you speaker settings will remain the same, but the microphone volume always seems to go down to default).
4. [OPTIONAL] Click Finish, and exit MSN.
5. Open Ventrilo and click Setup.
6. At the top left hand corner you should have the following boxes ticked:
'Enable outgoing voice communications.'
7. Put silence time to 0.5 seconds.
8. You will have to adjust your sensitivity to how you want it. Too high and you will keep cutting out. Too low, and people can hear horrible background noises like kids screaming. This does take a bit of time to find your correct setting, you can see if you are cutting out by watching yourself in the Ventrilo main window. When you talk, the light next to your name should turn green, if it flashes green and red, your sensitivity is too high.
9. Adjust your inbound if people are too quiet or too loud. Adjust your outbound if people think you are too loud or quiet.
10. Chat away!

Hope this helps anyone's troubles.

Maybe this can be stickied? - :1angel:


----------



## arcanthis

i have a problem with ventrillo when i installed it no other icon came up there is only the installation 1


----------



## BlackShadow

I have a problem too. The admin of the Vent. made me a user name and password. Their server is were you have to be registered to get in.. So i put in my info and this shows up.. And yes i have every thing correct.. Ip, Port, Name, Pass..etc.

Connected to server but unable to authenticate your login name and password. Make sure you entered the correct global server password or the password for your unique login name. You will be automatically banned if you try connecting with the wrong password several more times, so be sure you have the correct password before you try again. Passwords are case sensitive and must be completely retyped if you are making a change to it. The password will always be displayed as 8 (*'s or dots) even if the actual length of the password is shorter or longer then 8. You should also verify that you entered the correct IP address (or hostname) and Port number. If the port number is wrong you are connecting to the wrong server. 

Please Help


----------

